# Captured a wary bird today.



## Ron Evers (Feb 8, 2017)

The Red-Bellied woodpeckers are hard to shoot as they take off @ the slightest sign of movement by us near the patio door. I took my old Panasonic G1 with an adapted Canon FD 300mm & put it on a tripod outside the door & attached a remote trigger to the camera. This allowed me to sit still inside with a view of the feeder & trigger in hand.


----------



## baturn (Feb 8, 2017)

Nice set!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Feb 8, 2017)

Nice


----------



## k5MOW (Feb 9, 2017)

Very nice.


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 9, 2017)

Thanks guys.


----------

